

Grep orientated programming - physicsistic
http://john.freml.in/grep-orientated-programming

======
asdfkjlksjdf
As a grep user I recognize that not every project will cater to my needs as
they may be using IDE A or Text Editor B. Therefore I have no reason to
complain.

